# Entry-Level PSU only



## savithk (Feb 18, 2017)

guys iam planing to replace my current old PSU 450 unbranded to new one please suggest me which is suitable for PC motherboard ASUS M4N68T-M V2

M4N68T-M V2 | Motherboards | ASUS Global


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 18, 2017)

savithk said:


> guys iam planing to replace my current old PSU 450 unbranded to new one please suggest me which is suitable for PC motherboard ASUS M4N68T-M V2
> 
> M4N68T-M V2 | Motherboards | ASUS Global


Budget please?

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 K6 Power using Tapatalk


----------



## savithk (Feb 18, 2017)

i need very basic PSU maybe 1000 or 1500


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 18, 2017)

savithk said:


> i need very basic PSU maybe 1000 or 1500


Antec BP350P -1800.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 K6 Power using Tapatalk


----------



## savithk (Feb 18, 2017)

my current PSU is 450 W ...so i need 450W or 500W . planning to purchase from online amazon / flipkart / snapdeal


----------



## nac (Feb 18, 2017)

^ Then again you have to go for an unbranded one.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 18, 2017)

savithk said:


> my current PSU is 450 W ...so i need 450W or 500W . planning to purchase from online amazon / flipkart / snapdeal


Then Antec VP450P - 2200.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 K6 Power using Tapatalk


----------



## savithk (Feb 18, 2017)

this is my current SMPS - its look like this....
 Odyssey SMPS 450 Watt 24 pin power connector
Odyssey SMPS 450W – Review and Specification


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 18, 2017)

savithk said:


> this is my current SMPS - its look like this....
> Odyssey SMPS 450 Watt 24 pin power connector
> Odyssey SMPS 450W – Review and Specification



That is more like 120W PSU. 

Antec BP350PS is what you can get.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 18, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> That is more like 120W PSU.
> 
> Antec BP350PS is what you can get.


Antec BP450PS -2150.

Link:*mdcomputers.in/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=3432

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 K6 Power using Tapatalk


----------



## savithk (Feb 18, 2017)

can i go for this one
Amazon.in: Buy Zebronics PS51 ZEB-450W T SATA Power Supply (GOLD SERIES) Online at Low Prices in India | Zebronics Reviews &amp; Rating


or this one 
Amazon.in: Buy iBall 450W SMPS ATX Computer Power Supply (ZPS-281) 3YRS Online at Low Prices in India | iBall Reviews &amp; Rating


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 18, 2017)

savithk said:


> can i go for this one
> Amazon.in: Buy Zebronics PS51 ZEB-450W T SATA Power Supply (GOLD SERIES) Online at Low Prices in India | Zebronics Reviews &amp; Rating
> 
> 
> ...



This is the best you can get:
Buy Online | Antec Bp450 450W Power Supply | Price in Indi

Antec BP450PS at 2K or BP350PS if you can find one anywhere for a lower price.
If your budget isn't that much you might as well buy anything since there is nothing to 'recommend' below that point.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 18, 2017)

savithk said:


> can i go for this one
> Amazon.in: Buy Zebronics PS51 ZEB-450W T SATA Power Supply (GOLD SERIES) Online at Low Prices in India | Zebronics Reviews &amp; Rating
> 
> 
> ...




You might as well use a potato battery to run your PC.

Seriously though, stick with suggestions given.


----------



## savithk (Feb 18, 2017)

in amazon price 2,890.00


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 18, 2017)

savithk said:


> in amazon price 2,890.00



Computer parts are usually bought from primeabgb, mdcomputers, theitdepot,etc - online stores that are also actual shops. Rarely do anyone buy from amazon or flipkart,etc. Get it from prime, it won't be above 2.5K with shipping.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 18, 2017)

savithk said:


> in amazon price 2,890.00


Antec BP450PS -2180.

Link:*mdcomputers.in/index.php?route=product/product&path=68&product_id=3432

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 K6 Power using Tapatalk


----------



## savithk (Mar 5, 2017)

some SMPS brand showing Efficiency : >85%@ Typical Load.....what is that can some one explain it is really important...???   and according to my pc configuration please suggest should i go for 350W or 450W i am confused

- - - Updated - - -

350w

Cooler Master Elite Power 350W Power Supply (RS-350-PSAR-I3)

Corsair VS Series VS350 350W High Performance Power Supply (CP-9020052-WW)

COOLER MASTER SMPS 350 PLUS - 350 WATT PS

450w

Buy Online | Antec Bp450 450W Power Supply | Price in Indi

Buy Online | Thermaltake Litepower 450W LT-450P Power Supply | Price in Indi

*mdcomputers.in/index.php?route=product/product&path=68&product_id=222


please guys suggest me  i am confused this is fit in my budget


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 5, 2017)

Antec BP450PS -2k is good.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 5, 2017)

If you care about your PC, ignore Cooler Master and Corsair VS series PSU's at all times.


----------



## savithk (Mar 5, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If you care about your PC, ignore Cooler Master and Corsair VS series PSU's at all times.




then please tell me Antec ok according to you.....why ignore Cooler Master and Corsair VS series dont want say the reason ????


----------



## sumit05 (Mar 7, 2017)

They use cheap chinese capacitors.

- - - Updated - - -

Go for antec vp or corsair cx series.


----------



## savithk (Mar 14, 2017)

thank you every body for suggestion finally i purchased Antec VP550P 550 PSU


----------



## gta5 (Mar 15, 2017)

savithk said:


> thank you every body for suggestion finally i purchased Antec VP550P 550 PSU



Congrats..  Great Choice.. 

I have a question.. Do you have a UPS  ?
If possible can you test it with any UPS or inverter with ups mode (if you have that ) and check if it is compatible ? 
i.e - no restarts/shut down on mains/power off  ?

Thanks


----------



## gta5 (Mar 23, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If you care about your PC, ignore Cooler Master and Corsair VS series PSU's at all times.



Add Antec Bp450ps  ,  Vp450p , Vp500pc and most likely VP600p also to that list as well..  They are on same level as Corsair VS/Cooler Master .. not good for builds with more than 75W GPU for long term

Only  Vp550P and VP650p are good..


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 23, 2017)

gta5 said:


> Add Antec Bp450ps  ,  Vp450p , Vp500pc and most likely VP600p also to that list as well..  They are on same level as Corsair VS/Cooler Master .. not good for builds with more than 75W GPU for long term
> 
> Only  Vp550P and VP650p are good..



The tiers are listed in my PSU Tier list.


----------

